# Judie Howard's Book



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't know about the book but I can ask around at our next show. I had the pleasure to meet Judy last year at the NOI. She was a very nice lady and made a point to watch Titan..


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

A book would be nice! I am excited to get to attend one of those few seminars next month!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I think she said it was more of a booklet...(the one that came out years ago). Not sure if she's actually editing the one now and turning it into a book.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Do you know the name of the book?

I found this site but only the picture is available 

Books & Videos

then I found available on Amazon the same title, is this the same person?

Bach Flower Remedies For Animals: Amazon.co.uk: Stefan Ball, Judy Howard: Books

However, these look to be in the UK.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Nope...that's not exactly it either lol! It's more towards obedience competition, rather than remedies.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just a thought, why not email Judie and ask her?
I agree, she is an awesome person who truly pays it forward in the sport.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I did ask her and she said that she'd be hopefully creating a website soon, and the updated book would be on there.

I agree Barb! She truly wants to see the sport flourish, it's nice to have her to e-mail an ask all sorts of questions!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

she was also extremely helpful to me and Tito (via e-mail) when we were going for the UDX. She doesn't know me, has never met me, but still took the time to give me helpful, thoughtful replies whenever I emailed her. Great person!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Same here, Barb! She's never met me either and we've been e-mailing back and forth for about a month now! This is why I love the sport, so many people are willing to help out others.


----------

